# After 6 years...(IKCA)



## stone_dragone (Oct 4, 2008)

After starting the study of the IKCA system of Kenpo on a whim of curiosity in the Summer of 2002, I have finally taken and passed my Black belt test at AMC Karate in Booneville, NY.

I started the system as a 2nd Dan in Nahate Goju with a large number of doubts regarding the video method of information dissemination, almost as an experiment.  

Eventually after watching the tapes over and over again, reading the net and doing other research on the art, system and its proginators, I decided to begin the testing process, which proved to be significantly harder than I had expected.  The first test (for Orange) didn't need a partner, so it was supposed to be easy...after all, I was a 2nd dan already, how hard could it be.  I was amazed at the level of detail in the minutia corrections when I received my response back.  

Each level went a bit deeper, and each subsequent level required not only a profuse amount of practice on my own but also with a training partner and group.  

The private lessons went deeper and longer, until I was lucky enough to link up with Sifu Andrew Croniser in upstate New York.  I was learning it exactly as he had been teaching it, which was precisely as the GMs intended (as noted by seminars and private lessons).

One of the things about the IKCA is everybody has to go through all of the material (basics, concepts, principles, techniques, etc) from white through black, regardless of your background.  My previous training enabled me to adapt well and ace each level test.  If you come to the IKCA with external rank, then it will be recognized if, and only if, you pass EVERY LEVEL with a 95% or higher.

I managed to pass that requirement and upon passing my 1st degree Black Belt test, have been honored with a 3rd Degree Black Belt!

For those who are thinkning about the IKCA, I'd say that the video method is not for everyone and is definately not pereferred over a flesh-and-blood instructor...I started the process strictly by video and self-guided practice, but finished up with a flesh and blood instructor.  As for the actual curriculum...with yudansha rank in Karate, Jujutsu and TKD, I find it to be top notch!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2008)

Great for you!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations buddy! You're an asset to the IKCA.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## shihansmurf (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done.

Mark


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent


----------

